# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [04-02-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - QcFire v1.7 - ZTE Blade S6, S6+, Grand X, V5 Max and more

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v1.7
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds more Brands and Model than listed*    *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, P***word, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._    *Added New Devices:*  *ASUS*
- X00LDA (MSM8917)   *ZTE*
- Axon 7 A2017U
- Blade A462
- Blade A521
- Blade A570
- Blade S6
- Blade S6 Plus
- Grand X Z933
- Orange Neva 80
- Sonata 3 Z832
- V5 Max N958ST
- Vodafone 51x   *Hisense* - U971      *Updated Internal Loaders to Support More Devices*   *Other Minor Improvements*      *It Has Begun...* *Keep Following Us...** Some Nice Updates Are On The Way... * *  
 SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT  * *   WARNING : * * ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO          ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE   OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS   SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF   FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /   IMEI.**   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::      How to Download:* [B]*- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*       *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY  POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND         SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC  POST WILL BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.**  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

